# Morrowind Upgrade



## DMZ (Sep 1, 2011)

I just found a upgrade for Morrowind that utilizes Oblivions Engine.

Morrowinds Upgrade at http://morroblivion.com/ its pretty cool and plays good as well.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks very nice. I can't play Oblivion though, except by using the Oldblivion mod. Which means I probably can't run this. Until I get a new PC, which I'll need for Skyrim.


----------



## DMZ (Sep 3, 2011)

This runs on my brother's 250$ hp lap from wallmart, it should work.

I just got a 5,000$ desktop a couple months back, I cant wait for skyrim lol (graduation present)


----------



## No One (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for this DMZ - those pics are great. As much as I enjoyed Oblivion the only true superiority it has over Morrowind are the graphics imo, so I may well give this a try.

I won't say it's a pity that Skyrim is just around the corner though, 'cos it's not.


----------



## Tusitala (May 2, 2012)

A gorgeous upgrade, indeed! Does it require a more potent PC to be run?


----------



## THX-1138 (May 7, 2012)

I tried to buy morrowind on Gamefly, but it installed this thing called SecuROM which prevented me from modding. SecuROM is basically spyware, I had to use system restore and regedit to get rid of it. I guess if I ever have both games I'll be sure to try Morroblivion.


----------

